# Plastisol transfers on Stadium Chairs



## Bryan Ultduct (May 10, 2011)

Who's using Plastisol Transfers on Stadium Chairs? I tried a transfer (350 for 5 seconds) and it seemed to work ok (been two weeks and 5 hrs at ball games) with only one issue. Little press mark around where the pillow was which isn't the issue but the backs are actually two layers sown together and when pressing the inside of the two layers stuck, they got some sort of film between them that stuck. I don't think this would be a issue but something that would be nice to address. Don't have another to sample with at the moment but I didn't try to slip a used transfer sheet between the layers so see what then happens, anyone got any experience with this? To me paper sticking between the back's layers might be worst than the back sticking together now? Thanks for your reply, especially if you've been there/done that!
-Bryan-


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

You should be able to pull them apart. If not use at flown sheet in there


----------



## Bryan Ultduct (May 10, 2011)

I pulled and couldn't get the two sides apart w/o tearing the inside coating, not a big deal it's my chair. I pressed another but this time put some old transfer sheet inside/between the layers, did my press, the pulled the sheets out w/o issue. Thanks again binki for your reply!


----------

